

How to secure Windows 10: The paranoid's guide - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-secure-windows-10-the-paranoids-guide/

======
SfAMsZDubtMYBpH
>while Windows 10 doesn't have a keylogger it does collect your keystrokes

This seems to be a distinction without difference. The use of euphemisms to
describe surveillance are antithetical to an informed public and discourse
about the advantages and disadvantages of such technologies.

